# Pinoy Paraiba Angels have free swimming babies!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well finally my scaredycats got their act together and laid eggs on the nice plant I gave them, and after moving them all over the tank to hide them from me, I finally spotted them. Kept and eye on them and noticed wigglers the other day, and this am...free swimmers!

They got their first breaky of BBS and are happily swimming around Mom and Pop!

Now I just have to wait a day then separate them from the parents to keep them from getting eaten. This was the pic of the female when she first arrived, very very dark. I couldn't tell what she was, but now she has lightened and I can see the Paraiba markings on her fins....so Pinoy Paraiba's.

Yeah....










This is a very nice picture of what Pinoy Paraiba's look like. 








I have a couple of juvies that are coming along very nicely showing the dark and irridescent colors already! My other Paraiba's are Sunsets and Blues with gorgeous markings. I will be showing a couple of these next spring for sure!


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Stunning fish.

Where did you get your pinoys?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

*!*

I brought them in from the US...very expensive, cost me close to $200 to get them here.

I purchased them from a breeder down south. This pair have had a few spawns before and I was told they were excellent parents. I could not get them to settle at first (hence the name scaredaycats  )

Now they have settled in and have just given me the second spawn of babies (the first I lost because I took them out too quick, and they didn't survive)

This time they hid them and I only noticed them when they were free swimming around the parents faces, what a shock that was 100+ fry wow! 

They were sooo good with them that I dumped in my Platinum Pearlscale fry 
(20+) in with them and now they are tending both spawns, both black and white babies swimming around them 

Today I noticed the babies have* dorsal fins *growing!

These 2 adults are fantastic parents, and this is hard to find in Angels who sometimes eat their young even after they are at the free swimming stage.

They are quite content to let them eat the BBS and have them swimming around them all the time. Its funny to see half go with one parent and half the other at opposite ends of the tank.

**** I will be offering the babies to anyone who feels confident enough to raise them further themselves at a greatly reduced price, as I cannot raise them myself I have no tank space, so if anyone is interested let me know soon.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is updated pic of Mamma and her brood. Babies have been snacking on her fins, so will need to move them soon. This is only half the brood, and you can see the lighter babies which are the Platinum Pearlscale babies too.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Babies*

pm sent


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I feed these babies 3 times a day, live Brine Hatched shrimp and Earthworm powder alternated in the feedings.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hah, this is funny....just got back from a weekend trip to the US with my daughter, and would you believe it...my Platinum Pearlscale/Gold Pearlscale Angels have laid a HUGE amount of eggs on my plants! 

Here I am trying to downsize my Angel tanks, and now Im gonna have more of them.....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So not to be left out.....doesn't my Pinoy Paraiba pair go an lay eggs on the plant in the same tank as they are babysitting 100+ of their own and 20+ of the Platinum Pearlscale babies.....OMG! 

I was told they don't lay while tending to babies....did someone NOT tell this pair!!!!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Angel babies*

Hello Anna; Will you be selling some of the babies?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry folks for not responding right away, dealing with family issues and trying to get organized for Christmas just haven't had time to think about anything else! 

Yes I will be selling off the babies, next week will probably be good for me to start getting them out of here. I am also considering selling the mated pair.

This pair cost me $200 to bring in to ON, so they aren't cheap! They are just fantastic at caring for anything that is in front of their noses....I just cannot say enough good about them. They have all these babies swimming and eating around their heads and they don't touch them!

Now they have gone and laid more eggs...must be trying for a record or something 

I am going to offer them for $175 for the pair, may even throw in some of their babies to sweeten the deal.

I just cannot keep up with the work involved in caring for them, as much as I would LOVE to keep them. They are a phenomenal pair!!!

The price is FIRM! No trades or discounts, these are the real deal, and worth their weight in Gold for what they are capable of doing.

They will also have to be picked up in Burlington unless someone wants to pay for my gas to deliver them!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Update. I will hopefully have a few of the pinoy babies available by next week.

Some are growing quicker than others and already have the double fins showing. I am going to sell them at $4 each....don't know exactly how many I have as its hard to try to count them, but the people who asked me first will get the first lots available.

Don't know what happened to the eggs they laid, maybe they ate them or the babies did?

Just as well as I currently cannot handle more babies.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Anna, have sent you a pm last week, let me know when we can meet for pick up of the pinoy fries. Thanks


----------



## HobbyFish (Apr 27, 2011)

*Anymore pinoy frys available for pick-up between xmas & newyear?*

Hi, 
I hope i'm not too late... 
I have been looking for this angels for a long time.
Finally someone got them here in canada. 
Please let me know......
I'm interested in about a dozen of them if possible.
Thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Unfortunately we had a death in the family this past week and another family emergency to deal with, so any plans for fish deliveries/sales have had to be put on hold until we are once again able to deal with things....sorry!

I do have baby Angels ready to go, but will not be making any arrangements until after Christmas, hope you all understand.
thanks


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I hope everything will work out so you and your family can get through the Christmas season without any more sad incidents. All the best.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry for your lost, hope all will be fine with you and family


----------

